# Looking for a Miter saw recommendation



## alvanos (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all,

This year I plan a big modification to my house. Not adding anything on, but I'm converting a my office which currently has a tiny closet with a sump pump, a 1/2 bath and an ugly room with the furnace, boiler and laundry into a full bath, finished laundry room and the dedicated furnace/boiler room. This will require gutting the entire area and re-framing the room (not to mention reworking the plumbing, electrical, gas hookup, etc.) 

Anyway! Needless to say between all the framing and trim work, etc. I will require a miter saw. I also want it to be future proof, in that next year I might build a deck or a shed ... so I'm thinking beyond my current project. 

What I'm looking for are recommendations in terms of size (e.g. 10" or 12"), laser, duel or single bevel (does the added price make it worth the dual??), sliding vs. non-sliding, etc. What brands do you all like? What brands should I avoid? 

TIA.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

(image courtesy of Bosch Tools)

....for your usage the non-sliding 10" should do
But if you think you may be doing pieces larger than 2x4s and basic trim in the future, you may want to step up
But I have found the Bosch miters to be "future-proof"
Gutsy enough for pressure treated deck boards, sophisticated enough for delicate trim, even picture frames

The features on this are crazy (I've used the older models)
More than you'll need really
But that's future/remorse-proof
You won't "Wish I'd have....."


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

If your budget is wide open then your options are very good. Not to disagree with slick's suggestion but personally I would recommend you select a 12" saw. Good 12" blades aren't much more than the 10" ones. Speaking of blades you'll want to invest in a few different types - I swear by Freud blades. Bosch & Hitachi are great selections. Delta and Dewalt are okay too. As far as sliding vs. non-sliding, it depends on the size of wood you will cut. You'll probably be fine with the single bevel - the cost of a dual would be better spent on a better saw with single bevel. Personally, because I cut a lot of 6" boards at 45 deg. I can't have anything less than a 10" slider or a 12" non-slider (I have both BTW). I'm not a big supporter of lasers - I prefer to cut to the line I've measured but that's my personal preference.

Again, if your budget is open, then go nuts and get the whole shootin' match.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

You have recieved some good info already and are looking towards the future, ALL GOOD!

I would definitly go to a 12" slider and see a lot of Hitachi's on jobsites, Bosch is a higher end tool and I usually buy them. I have a few new Ridgid's that have been working fine and always have a little 10" DeWalt (non slider) in my truck.

IMHO lasers are a gimmick, I have never owned a piece of equipment with one on it. Pencil marks are good enough.

The key to everything is to set up the saw properly and not knock it around. If you set it up as a precision tool, treat it as one.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I just got a new Hitachi 10" slider. I LOVE this thing! Soft start high mount motor, VERY well made, and extremely reasonable. I also see more Hitach SCM's in the field than any other. 
I am a big supporter of buying locally, but this deal could not be missed. Saw on sale for $375, FREE shipping, and a rebate for a 16ga finish gun, at Amazon.com. I think the rebate for the gun is over on 1/15 so even if your order it will be too late. Even so the price can not be beat. The only thing is it is the model w/o the laser, which is OK since I agree with the others about lasers. If I really wanted I could get the Irwin laser disc for about $30 and put on what ever saw I wanted.

I really feel for an advanced DIY, or even a pro, a 10" slider is enough. The 12's are huge and I personally think overkill for most jobs, especially trim work. 

Hitachi Saw link on Amazon.com


----------

